# SD Question



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

When do you think the birds will start to push into South Dakota. I was thinkin about heading out March 8 do you think if I get down closer to the boarder by then we will be able to find them. I know it you can't predict the future, but do you think my chances are decent. Thats when we went last year and there were plenty of birds, but it seems as though it is happening a bit slower this year.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

That is when i would go if i were you, there are bound to be birds there by then.


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

That should be a good time to go.....HOPEFULLY


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

i live 45 miles ne of souix falls and it snowed 1-2 inches last night


----------



## Snowhunter07 (Feb 21, 2006)

It also snowed here, i wouldnt expect the birds for a little while,probubaly a good 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Im leaving either March 13th or March 19th which even fits best, theres a few birds there now according to the SDGFP Hotline but nothing to get excited about, but when the warm weather hits, there going to come!!! Shower 40's for SD next week!!!


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Alright Tuesday Feb 28 is going to be major migration day, shows 70 degrees for mound city mo!!! Birds are going to head north, March 10 is going to be RED HOT :******: for the big migration in SD!!! Ill be out there!


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

No offence but I've seen the big push ALOT befor and thats just what is was SEEN, personally this year I'm going to wait untill ALL :lol: the birds are gone befor I head out.. I'm thinking maybe April in ND,


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Last year there was a big push in SD March 4th, I was out there! :wink:


----------



## bobcat (Mar 23, 2004)

I LIVE here in Brookings, SD, and the migrations can come anywhere at anytime. As for this year I am thinking the EARLIEST it can start is probably the 1st full week in March. If I was coming out here...I'd wait until the middle to end of March to come! :sniper:


----------



## keepemflyinproductions (Feb 22, 2006)

i live in brookings but i was wondering what out of stater had to pay for a license?


----------



## big boy (Feb 27, 2006)

I think it is $45 for a nonresident license.


----------



## JoshP223 (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm in sioux falls, and I'm going out this weekend, but i'm not sure weather to go down south, or head west around salem?


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I just got off the phone, my buddy saw a few thousand tonight and he said its forecasted to snow saturday so that should stall things out, hoping the migration happens enough to bring some birds in but not enough they get outta the state cause I'm heading out on Monday, if anyone is interested in teaming up while we're out there shoot me a PM


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Went out this morning around thompson and saw two flocks about 23-30 birds. It will be at least a week yet till huntabe numbers arrive. Quite a few honkers.


----------

